

Congress Gives Commercial Drones Takeoff Clearance for 2015 - flardinois
http://siliconfilter.com/congress-gives-commercial-drones-takeoff-clearance-for-2015/

======
padobson
Here's hoping FedEx or UPS are the first buyers of commercial drones. Same day
shipping from anywhere won't be far around the corner.

